# HAUNTED RADIO: hhn, ahs, neca, mchc haunted garage sale, hocus pocus, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we are featuring news on Halloween Horror Nights, Motor City Haunt Club's Haunted Garage Sale, NECA, Stranger Things, American Horror Story, Ash vs Evil Dead, Hocus Pocus, and more!!

Then, we review the Rob Zombie film, 'House Of 1000 Corpses' and then we give you a special top ten list of scary PG-13 rated films. All of this and much more on the August 8 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-080818.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

